# New Horse!



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I bought a new horse for a training project...i have a natural horsemanship teacher helping me...it's going great! 

I bought Scarloe for $4,000. She is an Appendix QH/Friesian cross. She has lovely movement and is very willing. She is a liver chestnut but may get darker as she gets older. Please critique!
Sire: Thor
Dam: http://i37.tinypic.com/34greo1.jpg

And here she is:

http://i38.tinypic.com/2z6xmrk.jpg


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What are you planning on doing with her? She's very young...
Has the market not been hit in your area?


----------



## horseyhmg (Jul 16, 2008)

she is soooo cute!
not that thats a critique of any sort, sorry, but, she's adorable!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Well right now she's just being halter broken...and we're doing groundwork, but nothing too extreme. Just desensitizing and respect drills.

Well the horse market here is still booming. And now that gas in like $1.75/gal we can afford to travel again!


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Beautiful filly, I am a HUGE fan of Friesian sport horses. 

She appears to have a wonderful conformation. Short back, rounded hip, well muscled shoulders, short, finely arched neck, and that lovely Friesian type head. 

She is looking a bit ribby though, how old is she and what are you currently feeding?

A lot of foals do tend to be rather gangly and scrawny looking for the longest while before they REALLY start to fill out. (Scarloe looks like she is going to be AMAZING when she really matures, I can already picture her as a three year old). 
I know a couple who breeds Tennesee Walking Horses and Missouri Fox Trotters. The Fox Trotter foals are all presence and 'look at me' while the Tennesee Walker foals are down right ugly until they catch up at about a year old. Then it's hard to tell the difference!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

she cute. Beautiful dad.

She is a bit ribby.

good luck!!!!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

very cut filly!!!!! so what we can see a rib...shes a baby that will go away!!! i love her. yes what are you going to train her for in the frutre?????


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I've noticed these friesian crosses look a little ribby when they're young... I know mine did.  But he filled out nicely.
He looks a lot like yours, haha!
Good luck with her


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

She has actually filled out alot. Part of the reason she was being sold is that her mother was not letting her nurse so she's always been a bit thin.

But now she's in her stall and paddock and is eating a sweet mix and barley. She also gets a flake of alfalfa and two flakes of prairie hay each day and has constant access to a salt and mineral block.

lol


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Im thinking about doing a bit of dressage and maybe even jumping. and of course i'll be doing some driving with her


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The first thing that jumps out at me is she is VERY downhill. Maybe that is a Fresian thing, I'm not sure. At first, I thought her neck came out of her withers WAY too high too but I see from the pix that is how her daddy is. Maybe she will grow out of that as she gets older. Cute little girl. (don't know that she is worth $4000 though) but that is just my thought.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

How old is she?
The picture you have of her, it says it was taken in 2004.. which would make her 4 right now.. and she's just getting halter broken? Unless the camera was messed up.

It's very hard to critique a baby as they go through SO many stages that it just wouldn't be fair to her.

She definitely is gorgeous and I would love to see her as she gets older and older.

How tall do you expect her to get? She seems pretty tall now.

oh! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

She's cute! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

lol smrobs, baby's are butt high all of the time. They can't figure out how to grow both sides at once. 

Her hocks are higher then her knees however, which will make collected work a little bit harder... but nothing to worry about.


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

Cute! I love her head and neck. Just gorgeously put together.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

thnx!


----------



## banoota (Nov 15, 2008)

very very very cute <3


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Her dad is stunning. I hope she takes after him and not her mommy.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at the legs on that thing! I'm always blown away at the breed mizes they come up with.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeahh, lol who would've thought of a friesian/QH when the breeds were first introduced? lol


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

her dad is gorgeous!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks! i know! lol


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

She is very cute good confromation just needs to put on some wight


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

kershkova said:


> She is very cute good confromation just needs to put on some wight


She was very young in that photo and she's done well weight-wise since then. Thanks, though!


----------

